# 1366x768 resolution not available



## RBX (Jun 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a LG Flatron W1943C and after installing the drivers from the disc provided I'm unable to get the option to set resolution to 1366x768. The resolution modes available are in 4:3 only - 800x600 and 1024x768.

I need to apply widesceen resolution, please help.


----------



## pushkar (Jun 10, 2010)

Does your graphics card support 1366x768 resolution? Which graphics solution do you have on your computer? Try installing (if you haven't) or updating the drivers for your graphics card.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I recently purchased a LG Flatron W1943C and after installing the drivers from the disc provided I'm unable to get the option to set resolution to 1366x768. The resolution modes available are in 4:3 only - 800x600 and 1024x768.
> 
> I need to apply widesceen resolution, please help.



Are you using the IGP or a VGA to get the display output.


----------



## RBX (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know the difference, the port I'm using is same as the one I was using with my 4:3 CRT.

EDIT:

Sorry Pushkar, didn't see your post. I have onboard graphics and I use S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR driver version 6.14.10.12


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

^
Please give your full system configuration.

(I think I write "Please give your full system configuration." the most at TDF. Probably 1000/2335 post are "Please give your full system configuration.")


----------



## Piyush (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^
> Please give your full system configuration.
> 
> (I think I write "Please give your full system configuration." the most at TDF. Probably 1000/2335 post are "Please give your full system configuration.")



make that ur signature
will surely help


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

How old is your motherboard? I don't think S3 will support wide screen resolutions. on top of it, you don't seem to know much. See if a BIOS update is available, that might help.

And in case you don't know your full system configuration, download speccy and see it there.


----------



## Demonic_Jack (Dec 26, 2010)

So i was also not getting this resolution for my LG 1953T, i solved it by updating the Intel motherboard graphics driver.

Here is my thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/134167-monitor-resolution-keeps-changing.html#post1301714


----------

